# Floppy? Wer >benutzt< noch Floppy-Laufwerke?



## willspeed (2. November 2007)

Wer von euch "benutzt" noch diese Wabbligen-Scheiben (eng. Floppy-Disk)?
Ich bin gestern einer Bitte von ´nem Kumpel nach gegangen, er wollt das ich seinen alten Rechner noch mal in neuem Ruhm verschaffe. Tja , das wra eigent lich einfach, nur das BIOS-Update geht nur uber DOS-Boot-Disk. Ich hab mir da nischt bei gedacht, Laufwerk rann, Disk rein, Daten rauf und los geflasht, hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. Als ich dann das alte Laufwerk in den Händen hielt, kam mir der Gedanke zu dieser Frage:"...sind Floppydatenträger noch zeitgemäß...?"
Nunja ganz so hab ich nich gedacht, das aalles würde hier zu lang werden.
Ich hab meine alten Disketten schon alle in der Hintersten Ecke meines "Brauchichnichmehrhebaberaufschrank" verkramt. Als ich die dann hervor geholt habe, war ich erstaund wie viele das waren, nunja viel passt ja auf einer nich rauf. 
Letztenendes hab ich die meißten nu doch weg geschmissen, war eh nichts wichtiges drauf, und wenn dann hab ich ja noch platz auf dar HDD

Und ihr? was macht ihr noch mit den alten dinger?
Man könnt ja noch ein paar witzige Weltrecorde mit den Dingern machen wie z.B. Disketten-schnell-wechsel-Record, "Das Disketten Pentagon" oder "Diketten-weit-Wurf"


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

in meinem "aktuellen" PC hab ich keines mehr verbaut, brauche es auch nicht. im zweit-pc bei meinen eltern ist noch eins drin, da meine mutter noch ein paar dateien auf disketten abgespeichert hat. ^^

in meinem win98-pc ist natürlich auch noch eins enthalten.


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Im neuen Rechner hab ich kein Floppy mehr


----------



## Düsi 800 (2. November 2007)

Also in meinem Arbeitstier ist keins mehr vorhanden aber in meinen anderen 7 Win 98 Kisten, die ich eh nie mehr brauche gibt es pro Maschine (Schnecke) noch eines.


----------



## Imens0 (2. November 2007)

Ich hab auch keins mehr drin.
OT: Wie flasht man sein BIOS ohne Diskette?


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Also Gigabyte hat ein Windowstool, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ASUS auch


----------



## willspeed (2. November 2007)

Foxconn und asrock (Der Arsch rockt!!!) biringen auch ihre programme zum flaschen unter windows mit


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Funzt bei Asus mit Asus Live Update


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2007)

Ich habe noch in jedem PC ein Floppy :sm_B-)::sm_B-):


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2007)

Floppy??? Ich hab noch eines im Rechner, um beim Nforce 4 den RAID Treiber in die Windowsinstallation einzubauen.

Zum BIOS flashen nutze ich es auch, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es unter Windows (Normalbetrieb) nur Verrückte machen. Bei rund 50 Hintergrundprozessen ist mir so ein empfindlicher Vorgang echt zu heikel.


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Klutten, früher hab ich dir da mal voll zugestimmt, inzwischen mach ich es aus, aber wahrscheinlich auch mehr aus Ermangelung eines Floppy als durch Vertrauen in die Technik


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei rund 50 Hintergrundprozessen (...)


50?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. November 2007)

Wozu braucht man, in Zeiten von USB Sticks und Flash-Cards noch 'nen Floppy??

Da machts mehr Sinn, 'ne CD-RW zu brennen, zum flashen oder das ganze auf 'nen USB Stick zu tun als 'nen Floppy...

Meinereiner hat für sowas noch 'ne DOS Partion


----------



## willspeed (2. November 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Floppy??? Ich hab noch eines im Rechner, um beim Nforce 4 den RAID Treiber in die Windowsinstallation einzubauen.
> 
> Zum BIOS flashen nutze ich es auch, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es unter Windows (Normalbetrieb) nur Verrückte machen. Bei rund 50 Hintergrundprozessen ist mir so ein empfindlicher Vorgang echt zu heikel.




Wie wahr, aber es gibt einige die ahnung haben aber dann solche anfängerfehler machen, mir is aber selbst beim Flashen per disk schon mal´n board flöten gegangen und mein laufwerk gleich mit, die kunstsoffscheibe hat sich voll im laufwerk eingehraben und der update vorgang war im eimer und das board gleich mit


----------



## Shady (2. November 2007)

Ich hab auch noch nen Floppy und werde es auch drin lassen...
Hab es bis Mitte des Jahres für die Schule gebraucht, Zwecks Steinzeitrechner. Und jetzt brauch ich es auch noch manchmal, nich für existenzielle Zwecke, aber ich find es schön zu wissen das man es noch hat, sollte man es noch mal brauchen.
Stören tut es ja auch nicht.
Genau, wozu ich es erst letztens gebraucht hab: Win3.11 in ner VM installiert


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

Ich hab auch noch eins in meinem PC. Ich habe es aber intern verbaut, nutze somit immer dieselbe Diskette. Das Floppy brauche ich aber nur noch für die WinXP S-ATA Treiber und zum flashen meiner Grafikkarte.

EG


----------



## MrMorse (2. November 2007)

willspeed schrieb:


> Wer von euch "benutzt" noch diese Wabbligen-Scheiben (eng. Floppy-Disk)?



Ich.
- Für Bios-Updates
- Für LowLevel-Formatierungen
- Für SATA-Treiber bei Neuinstallation von WinXP


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. November 2007)

Ich hab nen USB-Floppy hier. Das kann ich immer anstecken für Biosflash oder memtest 

Is halt immer noch am einfachsten mit finde ich


----------



## mFuSE (3. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man, in Zeiten von USB Sticks und Flash-Cards noch 'nen Floppy??



Wies halt so ist - Theorie und Praxis. Man kommt  in manchen Bereichen nicht ohne aus :x

.. So hat M$ auch erst mit Vista endlich geschafft Raidtreiner von USB einzulesen  (Braucht man nicht nur bei Raid, auch wenns gleich als nativer AHIC installiert wird geht ohne Treiber nix)



Würde aber gerne drauf verzichten .. so oft wie ich schon korrupte Daten auf ner Floppy hatte - bzw einfach überhaupt eine kaputte Floppy ohne erkennbaren Grund :mad:


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2007)

Wozu sollt ich auch 'ne F6-Diskette brauchen?!

Ich hab 'nen Brenner, 'ne DVD/CD-RW und nLite.


----------



## mFuSE (3. November 2007)

jo klar ... weil ich mir jedesmal ne neue CD brenne wenn neue Treiber anstehen 

Zudem wohl auch bissle schwierig wenn man mal grad geschwind auf Fremdsystemen den ganzen Spaß machen will .... außer man hat laptop + cdspindel gleich mit dabei


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2007)

1. gibts auch wiederbeschreibbare.
2. muss man die nicht soo oft updaten, reicht ja, wenn erstmal alle wichtigen Treiber drauf sind.
3. kann man sich sowas immer mal 'zwischendurch' machen, zur Sicherheit.


----------



## xrayde (3. November 2007)

Jau, auch noch Floppy, und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben, egal für wie "überflüssig/unmodern" es gehalten wird .


PS:

@Threadersteller, wäre doch besser gewesen das ganze mit 'ner Umfrage zu verbinden?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. November 2007)

ich hab kein Floppy Laufwerk mehr drin. USB Stick hat es abgelöst.


----------



## kmf (3. November 2007)

Hab noch ein Floppylaufwerk in meinen beiden Rechnern. Nutze es aber so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Manchmal zum Biosflashen noch.

Hab für Sammler auch noch ein paar uralte 8" Disketten mit Hülle. Sind aber alle von Hand beschriftet. Wer eine will kann mich ja anschreiben.


----------



## AMDSempron (6. November 2007)

Also ich habe noch ein Floppy in jedem Rechner, außerdem wird in jeden neuen PC den ich bekomme eingebaut, ich hab hier noch ~400 Disketten mit Spielen aus der alten DOS Zeit, ich brauche es auch oft. ich werds erst nicht mehr einbauen, wenn mein MB keinen Anschluss hat.


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2007)

also ich hatte nicht vor, bei meinem neuen PC noch eins einzubauen aber nachdem ich mit dem ASUS tool mein BIOS nicht unter windows flashen konnte, hab ich mir eben wieder eins eingebaut. aber seit dem hab ich es nicht mehr benutzt


----------



## SkastYX (6. November 2007)

Ich habe meinst nur noch als Erinnerung drin, und weil es mich nicht stört einen 3,5" Platz herzugeben^^

Case und das Floppi sind die einzigsten bauteile aus meinen original pc von 1997, der rest hängt an der Wand als Staubfang


----------



## tommy-n (6. November 2007)

Ich hab auch noch ein Floppy-Laufwerk in meinem Rechner und das bleibt auch so lange erhalten bis irgendwann Mainboards ohne Floppy-Controller rauskommen.

Nutzen hat es wenig, wenn dann nur für BIOS Flashs, aber es stört ja auch nicht und irgendwann braucht man es doch mal und dann hat man es drin. Theoretisch könnte ich auch noch ein zweites einbauen, hab ja genug von den Dingern rumliegen, aber das wäre dann doch zuviel des Guten .


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2007)

hab keins mehr drin, aber für alle fälle ein floppy laufwerk in reichweite liegen


----------



## Mr-Haid (7. November 2007)

Oh mein Gott...

Disketten haben 1.44 MB.

Was bringt das in einem DVD Zeitalter noch ?..

Nein, ich hab keines in meinem PC, brauche die Schächte für die Luftkühlung-


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2007)

Mein aktueller PC hat immernoch ein Floppy-Laufwerk drin fals mal Daten zu einem der Uralt-PCs transportiert werden müssen die es hier noch so gibt.
USB-Stick Plug&Play kennen die nicht und ne CD zu brennen ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## Elkgrin (7. November 2007)

Mit der Diskette bis in den Tod <3


----------



## klefreak (7. November 2007)

hab eines drinnen weil mir sonst die slotblende fehlen würde, zum flashen verwende ich einen BOOTfähigen USB stick den ich mittels Floppyimage und einem HP Programm Bootfähig gemacht habe (ich hatte damals keine Diskette und musste deshalb ein "Virtuelles Diskettenlaufwerk installieren von welchem ich dann die Bootsektoren,... ins HP Programm einladen konnte, und das alles nur um miner 7800gs die taktraten dauerhaft anuheben.

inzwischen hat mir der stick schon bei so manchem flashvorgang sehr geholfen und läuft auch deutlich schneller als eine diskette

lg Kle

Programme: vfd21-050404 (virtual Floppy Drive); SP27213 HP Bootstick Programm (hab das in irgendwelchen Foren gefunden)


----------



## Skywalker7001 (11. November 2007)

In meinem Rechner is auch eins eingebaut. Floppy-Laufwerke sind heilig   Hab's zwar bei meinem aktuellen rechner nur einmal benutzt (zum BIOS flashen) Aber Floppy bleibt drin! Außerdem hat mein Vater noch paar Wortd-Dokumente auf den Disketen, die bestimmt noch gebraucht werden 

Floppy forever!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (11. November 2007)

Hab auch noch bisher in jedem PC nen Floppy drin. Grund ist bei mir recht einfach; Drive Image 5

Hab diverse andere Image Programme auf diversen Computern ausprobiert und jedes hat mir beim reboot den Bootsektor gekillt, ka warum.

Ausserdem nehm ichs für Partition Magic 7, lassen sich problemlos mit ner guten Oberfläche Partitionen erstellen/verwalten.

In einem PC hab ich sogar noch nen LS-120 als Backup Laufwerk.


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2007)

Mein letzter PC hat jetzt keins mehr bekommen, allerdings habe ich ein USB-Floppy vom Notebook. Ohne geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Masher (11. November 2007)

Was mach ich mit einem Floppy-Laufwerk.....bei einigen Boards passt ja nicht mal mehr das BIOS rauf....verbraucht nur platz....^^


----------



## mich (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch nur noch in meinem alten Win 3.1 Laptop n´Floppy

@ willspeed, du köntest dem Thread evtl. noch eine Umfrage hinzufügen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch noch ein Floppy und verwende es für DOS auch.


----------



## TheSomberlain (9. Juli 2008)

Ich hab es ebenfalls noch weil ich stehts zu faul bin mir ne Windows CD zu bauen mit meinen RAID-Treiber 

So wird es alle paar Wochen/Monate ausgepackt, angeschlossen, genutzt, gepflegt und wieder weggeräumt!


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch eins.

Das liegt aber im Schrank und wird dann an den Rechner gepackt/gestöpselt wo es gerade gebraucht wird. Benutzen tu ich es schon seit ahhh... einiger Zeit nicht mehr.

Wenn man lange Zeit mit Notebooks rumhantiert, lernt man mit der Zeit darauf zu verzichten. 



Gruß


----------



## HeX (10. Juli 2008)

leider hat mein notebook keins.. hab ich paar mal vermisst^^
aber auch nicht wirklich usb-stick sei dank, denn der usb-stick ist die neue floppy

ich hab hier auch noch paar 5 zöller mit laufwerk rumliegen.. auf einer ist glaube ich DOS 4 drauf.

PS: hab auch noch Datasetten für meinen C64


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

Hab immer noch eins eingebaut, in jeder Kiste - hab aber schon lange keins mehr (wirklich) gebraucht


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. Juli 2008)

Für mein Notebook habe ich ein externes USB-Floppy.
Mein 1. PC hat zwar ein Floppy drin, das ist aber defekt und daher deaktiviert.
Mal schauen ob ich es austausche. Ausbau ist nicht, da ich die passende Slotabdeckung für das Gehäuse nicht mehr finde. 
In meinem 2. PC ist keins mehr drin.


----------



## riedochs (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe in jedem PC eins drin. Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein USB Floppy.


----------



## el barto (10. Juli 2008)

Werd mir wieder eins zulegen. Bios von Mobo und Graka lässt sich damit leichter Flashen als vom USB Stick. 
Außerdem für Memtest u.a.


----------



## kmf (11. Juli 2008)

*Handheb* 

Hab noch nie drauf verzichten wollen. Obwohl ich nur noch ganz selten irgendwas flashe. Aber wenn, dann nur mit der ollen Diskette.


----------



## DanielX (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mein Diskettenlaufwerk vor ca. 5 Jahren ausgebaut und zum falshen nutze ich einfach nen bootbaren USB-Stick.

Und im Notfall hätte ich ja noch ein Austausch-Diskettenlaufwerk für meinen Laptop.


----------



## d00mfreak (11. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze seit ca. 2 Jahren keines mehr. Am Anfang war es schwerer als erwartet, das Ding los zu werden, da man dann doch immer wieder eines wegen einiger Uralt-Rechner in der Umgebung brauchte. Z.B. ein paar Tage nachdem ich es erstmals ausgebaut hatte, was passierte da? Richtig: beim PC eines Freundes wurde das BIOS geschrottet. Da durfte ich es wieder einbauen, um ne Diskette zu erstellen.

Naja, ich behaupte mal, dass ich es jetzt endgültig geschafft habe, die Dinger los zu werden.


----------



## Elkgrin (11. Juli 2008)

Ein PC ohne Floppy is ä Krüppel... genauso wie Männer ohne Bauch...


----------



## CiSaR (11. Juli 2008)

also ich wollte eins einbauen als ich das laufwerk aber angeschlossen hatte hat mein mobo rumgesponnen und hat mir geasagt das meine cpu mit 2,1V läuft und auf meiner 12V leitung 16V drauf sind, naja ich habs wieder ausgebaut und in die schublade gesteckt


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Floppy, Floppy.... was war das gleich wieder? Irgendwie Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend, oder?


----------



## DarthTK (12. Juli 2008)

Mein alter PC hat noch ein 3,5" Floppy-Laufwerk. Im neuen steckt in dem entsprechenden Schacht jetzt ein 75-in-1 Kartenleser


----------



## SandR+ (12. Juli 2008)

habe noch eines & Nutzte zu letzt zum flashen. (bei Vista 64 funtzt das Gigabyte tool nicht!)


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Ich füg diesem Thread mal eine Umfrage an^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

Floppy? Wie was? Ach das Laufwerk mit den komisch eckigen Dingern (Disketen).
Sowas is richtig oldschool. Was hat das in nem neunen Rechner verloren? Ich denk nix.


----------



## Klafert (14. Juli 2008)

seit 2002 kein floppy mehr udn auch nie vermisst

bios update mit @bios unter windoof am einfachsten und dank dual bios auch vollkommen gefahrfrei^^


----------



## SkastYX (14. Juli 2008)

Drin habe ich auch noch eins, wird aber nur noch zum lesen ganz alter Dateien gebraucht die ich nur auf Diskette habe.


----------



## Player007 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich habe seit meinem 6 Jahre alten Aldi PC kein Disketten LW mehr drinne und habe es bisher auch nicht vermisst.

Gruß


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Juli 2008)

Zu Zeiten meines P4 Systems hatte ich auch noch ein Floppy, aber beim aufrüsten hab ich es genommen und weggeworfen. Wozu braucht man die alten Dinger auch noch. Komisch is nur, das Vista trotzdem ein Floppy Laufwerk am Arbeitsplatz anzeigt, obwohl es keins mehr gibt!
Beim anklicken gibts nen Bluescreen!


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten meines P4 Systems hatte ich auch noch ein Floppy, aber beim aufrüsten hab ich es genommen und weggeworfen. Wozu braucht man die alten Dinger auch noch. Komisch is nur, das Vista trotzdem ein Floppy Laufwerk am Arbeitsplatz anzeigt, obwohl es keins mehr gibt!
> Beim anklicken gibts nen Bluescreen!



Hast du es auch im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

Hab noch eins im Rechner und nutze es auch maximal zum BIOS flashen, aber 1. wie oft macht man das (vielleicht 1x im Jahr oder nur, wenn man sich nen neuen rechner holt) 2. danach deaktiviere ich das Floppy-Laufwerk im BIOS wieder.


----------



## phoenix86 (16. Juli 2008)

An alle die ihr BIOS unter Windows updaten versucht mal ein BIOS-Downgrade unter Windows,
aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich dass das Asus- und das GB-Progi genau das verweigern!


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

diskette schon seit 2 jahren nicht mehr!


----------



## Fransen (16. Juli 2008)

Diskette??-->> Was ist Diskette??

Ich hatte noch nie einen PC mit Diskettenlaufwerk
Ok waren bis jetzt auch nicht viele...


----------



## DanielX (16. Juli 2008)

Bei dem Thema muss ich einfach ein Bild posten


----------



## maGic (16. Juli 2008)

hehe
ich nutze noch nur um zu Bios zu flashen. ins windows traue ich nix.


----------



## kays (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch noch eins im Rechner, aber nutze es wie die meisten anderen auch nur zum BIOS Flashen. Und da ich es auch nicht störend finde bleibt es auch drin.


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

zum bios flashen gibts doch usb sticks! fertig aus!


----------



## kays (16. Juli 2008)

Ja sicher, aber bevor ich es in Schrank lege baue ich es doch lieber ein. Nimmt ja nicht viel Platz weg und erinnert an die guten alten zeiten 

ich sag mal so; jeder so wie er es mag


----------



## Anbei (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe in meinem aktuellen PC auch noch ein Floppy Laufwerk drinne.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche ein Floppy nur dann, wenn ich wieder mein Grafikkarten BIOS flashe Ansonsten ist es aus meinem PC verbannt


----------



## ugimen (17. Juli 2008)

ich hab in meinem auch noch eins verbaut.
solange mein mainboard ein steckplatzt für einen floppy besitzt bekommt es auch einen floppy.
nutzen ? = sehr wenig....fast garnicht.


----------



## maGic (17. Juli 2008)

Und keine hat mal ZiP Deskette gesehen oder?
ZiP ist noch nie in meine Hand gefallen.
nur QIC-80 die am Floppy-Anschluss stecken kann, besitzt ich noch, aber es ist nutzlos


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

Flashen unter DOS 

cYa


----------



## Lee (17. Juli 2008)

Hab mir extra eines gekauft zum Bios Flashen, dann aber bemerkt, dass es auch sehr einfach @Win geht, von daher noch nie benutzt


----------



## riedochs (17. Juli 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Hab mir extra eines gekauft zum Bios Flashen, dann aber bemerkt, dass es auch sehr einfach @Win geht, von daher noch nie benutzt



Windows ist mir für sowas zu riskant. Ein Absturz oder BSOD und das wars.


----------



## Lee (17. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Windows ist mir für sowas zu riskant. Ein Absturz oder BSOD und das wars.



Habe bisher noch keinen einzigen BSOD gehabt mit meinem System. Zumindest im non OCed Zustand. Alle anderen Fehler habe ich miterweile auch behoben die zu Abstürzen führten. Zudem mache ich das auch nur sehr selten. Daher mache ich mir da keine Sorgen


----------



## ugimen (17. Juli 2008)

maGic schrieb:


> Und keine hat mal ZiP Deskette gesehen oder?





zip-disketten sind doch diese mit 100mb oder ?
das war schon revolutionär damals


----------



## TALON-ONE (19. Juli 2008)

Hab auch noch eins eingebaut, ist ein Kombigerät mit Multi Cardreader.
Ganz praktisch zum Auslesen von SD Cards o.ä.
Ansonsten nur zum BIOS flashen, unter Windows würd ich´s nicht tun, zu riskant


----------



## Joey (19. Juli 2008)

Mehr als 10 Jahre nicht mehr ! (ich glaub 1 mal MUSSTE ich in dieser Zeit auf ein Floppy laufwerk zurückgreifen)
 97 ´hab ich das erstemal ein (gigabyte) Board übers Gigabyte Windows Tool geflasht.Ausserdem schon vorher lieber kleine hdd´s auf fat 32 ins system gehangen zum booten und flashen oder ähnliches.Auf Disketten war kein wirklicher Verlass.


----------



## Ecle (19. Juli 2008)

Hab meins auch rausgeworfen, weil das +++ Teil mich genervt hat 
Die meisten Disketten funktionieren nit mehr auf dem Laufwerk und dann rattert das noch so laut und total langsam...-> weg damit

BIOS flashen kann ich ja mit dem Gigabyte Tool, was übrigens total gut funktioniert habs bisher auf 3 Boards min. 2x gemacht und nie Probleme.

Selbst die Raid Treiber hab ich ohne Floppy installiert bekommen. Einfach die Treiber mit nLite in die Windows CD mit einbinden.....

Nun hab ich absolut kein Grund mehr noch ein Floppy Laufwerk zu benutzen...


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Ansonsten nur zum BIOS flashen, unter Windows würd ich´s nicht tun, zu riskant



Mir auch, daher immer noch Floppy.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das Ding vor 3 Jahren ausgemustert und nicht einmal vermisst oder gebraucht. Wozu auch? es nimmt Platz weg, verlangsamt den Systemstart, es rattert. Die Disketten sind zudem mit zu wenig Speicherplatz ausgestattet, nehmen zu viel Platz weg, sind richtig Lahm und sind sehr störanfällig. 
Wozu gibt es denn jetzt booten vom Flashdrive? das ist günstiger und sicherer. Mehr Platz hat man auch noch 


TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Ansonsten nur zum BIOS flashen, unter Windows würd ich´s nicht tun, zu riskant


Das mit den riskant sehe ich nicht so  
Also ich flashe nur unter Windows. Das liegt an ein paar Sachen:
1. Disketten sind ein ziemlich zickiges Medium und haben mit Datensicherheit gar nix zu tun. Einige von diesen Exemplaren sind schlimmer als ein Alzheimerpatient.
2. möchte ich behaupten, das ein einigermaßen stabiles Windows mindestens so sicher zum flashen ist, wie eine Diskette (ich habe schon so oft das BIOS unter Windows geflasht, alleine in den letzten halben Jahr mind. 10 mal, und jedes mal hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt).
3. Wozu gibt es DualBIOS? das macht dann auch nichts falls mal ein Flash in die Hose geht. Innerhalb von einer Minute läuft das System dann wieder.
4. dauert mir die Prozedur mit einer Diskette viel zu lange

Weiterhin mache ich ein paar Sachen bevor ich unter Windows flashe um das Risiko eines Fehlers zu minimieren:
- Ich flashe nur wenn mein System stabil läuft, wenn es vorher rumzickt würde ich es auch nicht machen.
- bevor ich das BIOS im Windows flashe schließe ich alle Programme (Antivir, Firefox, Musikplayer etc.) zudem kappe ich die Internet/W-Lan-Verbindung um mögliche Fehlerquellen zu verhindern.

MFG


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2008)

Bis ich alle Programme geschlosse habe, habe ich auch das ganze per Floppy erledigt. Im übrigen verlangsamt das Floppy den Systemstart nicht wirklich.


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. Juli 2008)

@rain_in_mai
Punkt 1-4  ja, auch ne Möglichkeit, aber nur bei Dualbios, bei einem Singlebios würd ich´s nicht riskieren.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Juli 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> @rain_in_mai
> Punkt 1-4  ja, auch ne Möglichkeit, aber nur bei Dualbios, bei einem Singlebios würd ich´s nicht riskieren.


Jop stimmt  wenn man das hat sollte man es nutzen, ohne Dual BIOS würde ich es mir auch überlegen 

MFG


----------



## Ecle (20. Juli 2008)

@riedochs

Rain in May schließt die Programm ja auch nur zur Sicherheit.
Ich machs jedesmal ohne und es hat 10/10 mal geklappt


----------



## boss3D (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Floppy mehr benutzt, geschweige denn, überhaupt eines in meinen letzten beiden PCs gehabt.  
Zum Flashen nehme ich immer einen USB-Stick.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

Habe auch noch ein Floppy-Laufwerk, welches aber nur für Flashvorgänge(Mainboard/Grafikkarte) zum Einsatz kommt


----------

